# This is being posted around facebook :)



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

This is being posted around on facebook.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahahaha! I loved it. Saw it on FB and just had to share it on my wall! LOL!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I just love the way the artist has them prancing around and the judge checking them out. I am still giggling.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

The dry run by Rally handlers... the one that they all go out at once and get familiar with the course... without dogs. 

That always struck me as odd-looking. Like it should be set to music. lol


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

If you think Rally looks funny you should watch an agility walk through. People running & doing crosses etc without dogs. At one trial I attend they do play music. lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Too funny!!!!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I think I see my sister. LOL


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

This post needs a spit warning cause that's what I did with my drink!! LOL It is sooooooooo true


----------

